# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Grande Dixence

## xafbcn

En Febrero de 2009 estuve un par de días en Suiza y no puede dejar de engañar a unos amigos para ir a ver la "Grande Dixence". 

Hice la foto desde el último punto transitable...a partir de ahí el camino/carretera simplemente desaparecía...6 kms. antes de llegar a pie de presa. Por supuesto tengo pendiente una visita por la zona para subirme a ella y visitar también otra "bestia" que hay cerca, en ese caso de bóveda, la de Mavoisin. 

No tengo palabras para describir eso...colosal!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa imagen, muchas gracias por compartirla  :Wink: 

Verla desde coronación y mirar aguas abajo tiene que dar un buen susto  :Embarrassment: . Parece chiquitita... pero, son 200 y bastantes los que tiene la moza  :Embarrassment: 

Tienes más imágenes?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## xafbcn

Tengo algunas más, pero de tomas similares...aquí hay otra. El día era tan pésimo que sólo dio para hacer HDR's...

----------


## REEGE

Son geniales las dos... Impresionante paisaje nevado y con esa pared... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Un monstruo impresionante :EEK!: 

Tiene que ser genial estar a pie de presa.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Una maravilla, muchas gracias  :Wink:  nos estás acostumbrando muy mal  :Big Grin:  queremos más  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Vaya tela de fotos y paisajes. Con el blanco, casi se disimula este lindo muro

----------


## cantarin

> en febrero de 2009 estuve un par de días en suiza y no puede dejar de engañar a unos amigos para ir a ver la "grande dixence".


*¡mas vale una imágen que mil palabras!!!*

idilica

----------

